# Buddies want to borrow dog when I cant hunt



## duck hunter12 (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys,

My buddies were all excited when I bought a dog to hunt with us this winter. Everyone said they would help with training and assist on any needs for him you know etc. etc. Now I didnt have them chip in on anything to purchase him, when I was asked what they owed I only said that he would need some things for training and maybe help on any large vet bills, just help me train him at every chance you can get. Well everybody has showed up aleast once and only once havent heard from them since. A buddy of my was texting me the other day and we got to talking about the dog and he asked if he was able to hunt him when I couldnt go. The only thing I could think of was to texted back and say (haha ur funny). His response was ( then I am not buying anything for him).

HELLO you havent chipped in so far why should you get to seek the rewards of all the training that I have been putting into this dog!!!!!

Anyways I had to rant for a second. I have been hunting with these guys for a long time. What do you guys think?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Nope, If they have the balls to ask you after helping 1 time ,they dont have the best interest of the dog or you in mind. Seems one sided to me. 

.


----------



## olclamman (Mar 24, 2003)

ya DONT LEND YOUR WIFE OR YOUR DOG BOTH WILL COME BACK RUINED


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

olclamman said:


> ya DONT LEND YOUR WIFE OR YOUR DOG BOTH WILL COME BACK RUINED


Or not come back at all!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

duck hunter12 said:


> .... he asked if he was able to hunt him when I couldnt go....... What do you guys think?


ask him what you can do with his wife when he is out of town.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

If it is a buddy or training partner that has dogs and trains them I could see where maybe if they needed more dogs for a hunt that there is a chance you could lend them your dog. But just a buddy who has no idea how to handle your dog no way!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

HA
3 of us type the same thing in under a min!!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

used to let my oldest brother and two others hunt my old yellow lab on pheasants on Nebraska while I worked in Dallas, was actually very proud when they would ask because my dog was a heck of a hunter...My friend George also allowed us to take his National Champion GSP on a trip to Nebraska...I know what the dog meant to them and vice versa so I dont see a problem with it


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

All it takes is an accident that can happen to anybody, even you, but if it happens without you, friendships will be ruined forever, you will always be suspicious that they did something wrong or didn't look out after your dog the way you would. The reality is they won't look after your dog the way you do. I'm super careful who I take hunting with me even when I'm there to supervise, I know of too may dogs that have been killed by careless hunters.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I think you're on the right track. I've loaned 2 dogs in my life. One was on a big dove hunt and I could watch the dog from across the field. And this past season I loaned a dog to a buddy guiding for me and it's nicer for the clients. Both people are fellow police officers that I trust with my life so I trust them with my dogs. Past that, fat chance your getting free use of something I've poured my heart in to, not to mention all the money it takes to train one up. 
Tell your buddies like I tell folks, you want one, go get one and I'll help you train it as much as you helped train mine.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

agree nope. not because they didnt help financially but because of the training and handleing of the pup. also if you just got the pup with in the last few months it most likely wont be ready to hunt this coming season.

mine will never go with anyone unless it is her trainer and that will most likely be for a hunt test.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Just look at him like he's a idiot...(Evidently he is.)


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

In the 5 minutes since you have posted ,I can think of dozens of scenarios that could go wrong from burning a dog without knowing the proper time or need to peeling the back of the dogs head off with steel shot because they think a stinking duck is more important than handling YOUR dog,


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

The only person I'd let hunt my dog without me is my trainer and MAYBE one or two other guys who are closely associated with him. I wouldn't even let my wife hunt him without me, but she doesn't hunt so we don't have to have that arguement.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I wouldnt have an issue with it with my buddies but they are all dog guys. In the scenario you describe not no but he'll no.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Funny story relating to this. John and Nancy Miner owned a dog named Chances R Cool Hand Luke. John described him as "The best goose dog he'd ever had". They said that once a friend showed up on the front porch and asked if John and Luke wanted to go hunting. John said that he couldn't go. The man then said the invitation really was for Luke.


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

I was having the same problem with my brother in law and some of his buddies so I solved the issue bought him a puppy for his birthday.now he understands what it takes to get one trained and to continue the training after he comes home from the trainer


----------



## duck hunter12 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks you all for your input. I dont feel as bad now by putting it off. These guys are good hunting partners but I dont see this dog as a dog he is an investment. Reason I bought the dog is to prevent us from having to paddle out in a jon boat to get the ducks but when you spend big money on something like this you just dont letting anyone use it. I would say before its all said and down I ll know who my true duck hunting partners/friends are.


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> ask him what you can do with his wife when he is out of town.


That could depend on what she looks like


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Cut em Shelby said:


> That could depend on what she looks like



or not...... ;-)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*I am over protective of who I let hunt over my dogs when I'm there! Never would I let anyone take them for the day, without me being with them.

Protective Owner Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

bwahahahaha!!!!!


TRUTH.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

As others have said.
NO, but fck NO.
My dog is my buddy first. Will they treat him well? 

Ain't gonna risk it.

I don't go, he don't go.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Never. I won't loan my duckboat either.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

I don't loan my dog to ANYONE. All of my friends have their own dogs and they are better than mine so I doubt they would ever ask.

Lonnie


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> or not...... ;-)


I've got to admit, that is hilarious. 
The light switch and beer goggles always works.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

My dog is my dog and I am his person, end of story.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Get better friends. Seriously.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I remember some Biker T-shirts. "You can ride my bike if I can **** your wife". All kidding aside, Wow, just Wow! A dog is not a commodity. All of my friends, people I train with, have met along the way, etc., consider their dogs as family. Dogs are not equipment. Yes they can be useful like your duck boat, your shotgun, your waders, etc. But they are your family as well. I would bet that the huge majority of hunters consider their dogs their best hunting buddy. Bon's situation was different. His brothers and his friend, are all experienced dog people and have probably worked with the dogs mentioned in the past. This is more like letting your kid go off on a trip with his cousins. Big difference.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

gdgnyc said:


> Never. I won't loan my duckboat either.


It's a long story that would take too long to write here, but just to show that accidents happen, back in 2009 I borrowed my best friends duck boat. I helped him build it from scratch in 2003, hunted with him dozens of times, I was a licensed sea captain with almost twenty Transpacific crossings over twenty years, am careful by nature, a licensed private pilot and know the river like the back of my hand, yet through a moments inattention I put my other hunting budding in the hospital almost killing him in that boat accident. Hospital bills amounted to $100,000 and it was very dicey whether my homeowner's policy was going to cover the accident (read the small print on your policy). If it didn't they were going to go after the owner of the boat who had nothing to do with it.

Like I said earlier, accidents happen, don't put you and your buddies in a position to hurt your dog accidently.

John


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

Your dog = Your Dog end of story.


----------



## Bill Slutsky (Mar 6, 2013)

olclamman said:


> ya dont lend your wife or your dog both will come back ruined


100% agreed !!!


----------



## cn44 (Oct 1, 2012)

It sounds like your dog is still a puppy! No way would I agree to letting someone hunt my dog without me when I haven't even gotten to spend multiple seasons behind him myself. Maybe if the guys hunted with me for years and with the dog for years I would consider it but not this early into the pups life.


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, not happinin


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

I wouldn't loan out my dog in this circumstance at least because of his young age, but I think your answer was in your friend's response if nowhere else - it seems like he doesn't really have the right attitude to be responsible in this situation. There are only a few people I would let my dogs go hunting with without me being there, and that's just because I've known these people for a long, long time, know they would respond as well or maybe even better than I would if some bad situation had arisen, and because my dogs love to hunt so much - I want my dogs to be able to hunt _safely_ as much as possible.

It's important that anyone hunting with your dog has the right perspective and enough experience to run your dog without you there because so many things can go wrong. If they're willing to push limits, and have a mindset of "It'll be alright" more often than they should, then I wouldn't consider letting them hunt with my dog. It's my opinion that they need to know your dog thoroughly as well so that they can know if something's wrong - how can they know he's acting differently if they don't know how he normally acts.

And even if you have someone trustworthy hunting with your dog, bad things still happen. Like Carol mentioned, these dogs should be your family and not just some equipment you won't be using for the weekend. The reason I would let my dogs go hunting with those select people would be for the dogs more than the hunters - very much like _letting your kid go off on a trip with his cousins_; that's a great way of looking at it.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Are your buddies nuts or what. You don't lend out your dog, boat or Wife in that order.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

It took my husband 20 years to earn the privilege of taking one of my dogs hunting by himself. I would not ruin a friendship over this but I would very politely just tell them no.


----------



## Rtyler4616 (Jan 26, 2011)

You sort of left yourself open to this situation by implying that they should help with training expenses. Asking for help training is no big deal, but you should avoid any actual monetary contribution from your buddies as it implies that they have a "share" of your dog.

I wouldn't make a big deal about it at all, just say that where your dog goes, you go. I'm sure your buddy wasn't being malicious or trying to put you in a bad spot. You blurred the sole ownership deal when you mentioned them paying for expenses.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Loaning out a unfinished young dog , just ain't gonna happen, to much stuff I get to fix later. I do loan out my older experienced dogs. Sometimes it's nice for an inexperienced handler to run and hunt with a fully finished dog, and this boy's an old solider who'll run for anyone, basically knows the score, No-ones gonna mess him up. At his age I like to see him hunting, because who knows how many seasons he has left. So he gets loaned out sometimes kid-napped by trusted friends. I think they're afraid of me because they almost take better care of him than I do, he sure gets spoiled more, baths, treats and a hunting dog sleeping on a bed (shudder). I let a buddy use the old man for the whole season last year as his dog got injured opener, and I was working a new pup. The dog came back spoiled as sin, but he's reached the age where a little spoiling won't hurt anything.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

I believe Jeff Foiles borrowed a friends dog for a hunt and the dog was shot and killed. He was a "pro" hunter and look what happened.
With all of the hunters I have guided and the stupid stuff I have seen, it is a no brainer.
Let your friends read this thread and see if they ever ask again.
You should not have even had to ask.
MP


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

claimsadj said:


> I wouldnt have an issue with it with my buddies but they are all dog guys. In the scenario you describe not no but he'll no.


This exponentially.

Plus, one of the perks of having a well-trained retriever is that YOU get more invitations to go duck hunting, right?


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

I've loaned out my old bird dogs a bunch to hunting partners.

Know it's a risk, but figure why should my dog have to stay home because I have to work.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

gdgnyc said:


> I've got to admit, that is hilarious.
> *The light switch and beer goggles always works.*


Not always... College mistake... Don't ask.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

No f$$$$$$$ way !


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree, if they aren't helping u train and work with the dog, there's no way I would let someone borrow one. But I'm curious, how often are trainers training dogs to lease out during hunting season? Not their personal dogs, just dogs for "business"


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

No I would never give my dog to someone else when I am not in attendance!


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

Would never let someone like him "borrow" my dogs. 
However I do have friends that I would trust completely with them, but they are dog people. They treat them as valuable members of my family, not as a freaking borrowed tool!


----------



## Scum Frog (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it really depends...................In this case with the little help from your hunting buddies in the general training of your dog it would be a "no". Now if they were really involved and helped out, then I would be more inclined.


----------



## Labhunter907 (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree a young pup is at a fragile state in its training, someone losing their temper or pushing them further than you would and hunting went from a fun adventure to a terrifying experience. I have loaned a old dog with gravel in its guts and spit in its eye, but would never loan a pup!!!!! I think you put yourself in a bad spot implying the dog is a little bit everyone's as long as the training expenses are reimbursed. I would just tell them he is too young and you're not comfortable loaning him with where he is at in his training.


----------



## kerdmier (Jul 17, 2012)

Tellem to put up or shut up


----------



## Legendary Magnum Rebel (Apr 12, 2013)

Agree, they either need to step up and help or plan on retrieving their own birds


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

My reply would have been, if you want a real hunting buddy------------------- GO BUY YOUR OWN, I DID!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Pals said:


> It took my husband 20 years to earn the privilege of taking one of my dogs hunting by himself.


Darn. You're cold. At the end of the 20 years, did he get to take the dog if he left the gun at home?<g>


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:


> Darn. You're cold. At the end of the 20 years, did he get to take the dog if he left the gun at home?<g>


Not yet!!! That's another 5 years!! 

Give Charlie a kiss from me.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess I will be the one in the minority for now...

If you just got said puppy this winter, he is now maybe 4-5 months old? Depending on where you live, you may have had 3 feet of snow on the ground since you got him, with no real chance for too much training other then around the house. Maybe not, I don't know. 

Also, have you said anything to your buddies about what you are doing for training? If you are out 5-6 days a week for an hour each time and they know it and are disappearing when you ask for help, that is one thing. If you are spending 5-10 minutes 2 times a week at home, without telling them anything, that is another. Also, unless I slept through the summer, there is still a large amount of training time until hunting season starts...give them a chance.

I think you should remind them that they offered to help with the training, and give them a chance to get involved. Let them know that a big part of the process is that they are involved, so that they know how to work/control the dog as well as understand his/her limits. If they step up and help, then the big question is whether or not you trust them with the dog, which it sounds like you did originally. If they don't, then there is no real dilemma here.

I know I allowed Peyton to go pheasant hunting with a friend last year since I was working weekends; but, he also took my son and was not shooting, only there for the boys and dog work. His dog was with a trainer. It was pretty good hearing that Peyton made a few retrieves nobody in the field thought she would make, and according to my buddy and son, she made it look easy. 

I look at it as more opportunities for her to get out and find birds, which she is a fanatic about. But also, no I am not going to just let somebody I know casually, take her out without me there. 

Good luck with your decision,

Mark


----------



## waller1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Tell em there are litters hitting the ground everyday, send a deposit and get their own dog. But until then they can take turns fetching birds.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

Hell no. I couldn't forgive myself or them if anything happened.


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

I had an incident years ago when a friend of mine wanted to bring his other friend I didn't know, come duck hunting with us. I was young & never thought about safety of my dog. Scenerio, A wounded duck in water that kept diving when my dog got close. She would circle til it popped up and try again & again to retrieve.
It was interesting to watch I admit cuz you could see my dog trying to look underwater to see where that duck was gonna come up and was getting closer as time went by. Unfortunately, for my dog and duck it was coming back at us. 
that idiot friend of my friend water swatted it 3 feet from my dogs face! Yup, killed the duck and injured my dog. She did make a full recovery except for a blind eye.
Be very cautious, I was there and that (can't say what I called him) still did it.
Yup, friendship gone along with my dogs eye.....


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow. I would have been sorely tempted to go Old Testament on him. An eye for an eye and all that. 

I am pretty adamant that I am directing traffic at any time my dog is not in the blind. Too many things can happen.



uplandbird said:


> I had an incident years ago when a friend of mine wanted to bring his other friend I didn't know, come duck hunting with us. I was young & never thought about safety of my dog. Scenerio, A wounded duck in water that kept diving when my dog got close. She would circle til it popped up and try again & again to retrieve.
> It was interesting to watch I admit cuz you could see my dog trying to look underwater to see where that duck was gonna come up and was getting closer as time went by. Unfortunately, for my dog and duck it was coming back at us.
> that idiot friend of my friend water swatted it 3 feet from my dogs face! Yup, killed the duck and injured my dog. She did make a full recovery except for a blind eye.
> Be very cautious, I was there and that (can't say what I called him) still did it.
> Yup, friendship gone along with my dogs eye.....


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I got invited to hunt with a client last yr and his 11 month old pup I had trained some for him and I brought the pups moma along to get the ducks pup couldn't get or see fall. When I showed up two of his friends also came along to hunt the other end of this really big swamp. I had met them both before and hunted with one of them. My client told them that if they shot any ducks they couldn't get I would bring my dog down after the hunt and pick them up. I said hold on a minute and handed the guy my dog stand and said here take Bella with you guys. I gave him a few instructions on how to handle her and we parted. When we met back up they had big smiles on their faces and told me "that is one awesome dog" She sat on the stand and never moved a muscle until they sent her to retrieve. She came back jumped up on the stand and held the duck until they took it.(they only killed 4) They went on and on about it. I just said thats what she's supposed to do and that's what a trained dog does. One of them will get a dog soon and guess who gets to train it?


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

Only way I would even MAYBE consider it, is if this is someone who owns/trains their own dogs and I am familiar with how they treat/handle them. Don't want a dog ruined, or worse!


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

I have to add that it sounds from their lack of involvement that your buddies don't have and haven't bothered to get a clue about how to handle a trained dog. Just my 2 cents. I wouldn't even consider "borrowing" the dog to them when you are not present.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I can think of maybe a half dozen people I would trust and that's because they have owned, trained and hunted many retrievers in the past. It's a SAFETY issue for the dog. It's not who contributed or who didn't, or anything else, it's quite simple a safety issue to me.


----------



## duck hunter12 (Jan 4, 2013)

I ran into one of my hunting partners yesterday at the store and was one of the first that saw the dog. I was telling him where I was in training and was working on 3 handed cast and how well he was doing. The guys was excited and said he would be over to day and help me with training. Now the reason I was at the store was to pick up bedding for him and my other dogs in which the store didnt have any. Later that night I get a phone call from the guy saying that he go the bedding and wanted to know what kind of dog food I was feeding. I got a phone call this morning and this guy was at my house cleaning the dog kennels. Now this is a different guy and not the one that asked to borrow him on hunt that I can attend. but its a START.....


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Well here is a whole new story, how is this sharing thing going to work? Sounds like a disaster waiting for a place...


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a best friend that I completely trust with my dog. He hunts and has had a couple of dogs in training and we hunt and guide together. My buddy's dog came from a breeding to my dog. I've let him use my dog multiple times. With that being said I'm very protective of my dogs and won't even let my brothers use them. There's no way I could buy a dog with the intent of having others share it. That situation just seems like trouble brewing down the line somwhow.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Duckquilizer said:


> Well here is a whole new story, how is this sharing thing going to work? Sounds like a disaster waiting for a place...


I agree ,now your in a spot that you will more than likely regret come waterfowl season.


----------



## smok'in gun (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't believe there's only one answer here, it depends on so many factors. But I wouldn't let them use her this year for sure. After a couple of seasons of everyone hunting together, and your freinds bonding with your dog and seeing how to handled and care for it, then make a decison. Now my dog wouldn't hunt with anyone else anyway, we hunt rice fields and I can't walk to get the 4 wheeler without Sugar jumping out of the dogbox and coming after me. But my son's dog Coot, a 3y/o blm will hunt with anyone. One of our friends that has hunted with us for many years has took him on several hunting trips the last couple of years but I did decline his request at the end of last season. It seems he was letting a guest's 8 y/o son send the dog, the dog got so confused he started no going some. So tell your friends not this year and explain the reasons why but in a couple of years you might. You will be able to tell which friends you will be able to trust with your dog by watching their interactions and your dog will let you know too.

Jeff Warren









it seems


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Anyone who would ask to borrow my dog doesn't know me well enough to be called "my buddy". :shock:

JS


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Duckquilizer said:


> Well here is a whole new story, how is this sharing thing going to work? Sounds like a disaster waiting for a place...


Totally agree. Even if these guys were very involved with training the dog and became expert handlers, it's still your dog with an emotional attachment. Like I said earlier, accidents happen, if one happens while your dog is off hunting with your buddy, you will always wonder if he wasn't as careful as you would have been.

John


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

There is only one friend I would send my dog hunting with. That is my best friend, and long time training partner Vince. He knows exactly how my dogs are trained & handled, and we've trained together for nearly 20 years. We run each other's dogs in training regularly. Always have. I know how cautious and safe he is, and how good his judgment is. But not one other solitary soul! Not even my brother.

Evan


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

If someone wants to hunt with my dogs there is ONE condition. I go or the dog doesn't. I could care less if I get to shoot or not but I train my dogs my way and I don't want them confused by someone else. I have too much of my time involved with my dogs to have to go back and fix problems caused by someone else.


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

RookieTrainer said:


> Wow. I would have been sorely tempted to go Old Testament on him. An eye for an eye and all that.
> 
> I am pretty adamant that I am directing traffic at any time my dog is not in the blind. Too many things can happen.


Yeah man, I wanted to. 

I never thought anybody would be so stupid, I was watching my dog & not paying attention to what he was up to. 
Very hard lesson learned. Now there are strict rules in the blind about when to shoot. 
Goes also in in the pheasant fields.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

I give the safety speech. If you want to stay safe from me, don't let me see a barrel pointed downrange while my dog is out of the blind. Would prefer to see no weapons in hand at such times so there is a greater chance I can stop something stupid before it happens.

I'll let you shoot with my dog swimming around out there if you'll let me shoot with your child swimming around out there. 



uplandbird said:


> Yeah man, I wanted to.
> 
> I never thought anybody would be so stupid, I was watching my dog & not paying attention to what he was up to.
> Very hard lesson learned. Now there are strict rules in the blind about when to shoot.
> Goes also in in the pheasant fields.


----------



## Labhunter907 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just want to say to the OP find a way to get out of this agreement. Your dog is your dog. You can have a family dog were everyone owns the dog but to have friends who live somewhere else and cannot contribute to the care or daily training of the dog and want to have a dog for hunting when it is convenient because they buy bedding and food... This has problems written all over it. I would not accept food or bedding because lets say they spend $200 on the dog in a year but in training expenses, hunt tests, food, living space, and your blood sweat and tears you're putting in a lot more. They will feel like well I paid my part let me use the dog without understanding what it takes to train and raise that dog without actually doing it. They NEED to be involved or else they NEED to get their own damn dog. If one of my friends who I hunt with asked if he could use my dog without me there like he's borrowing a gun I would laugh until I cried. OP you might be able to make this agreement work so it's not for me to say but me personally I would pay all expenses for the dog and hunt with my friends with the pooch present.


----------



## J.Q. (Feb 24, 2012)

DEN/TRU/CRU said:


> My dog is my dog and I am his person, end of story.


Totally agree. My hunting buddy/best friend and I actually have had this talk before about borrowing each other's dogs to go hunting. Although, I trust him with my life (he's gotten me out of some pretty tough situations) and he's great with dogs, I wouldn't put that responsibility on him and he doesn't want it either. I would try but I don't think I could forgive myself or him if anything bad happened - and things can go bad so fast with even the most responsible hunters. My buddy feels exactly the same way about his dog.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Many years ago , my buddy asks if he can borrow a dog to go to the club for some pheasants this fall.. Sure , come training so you can know what to do... After training , he said never mind , easier to throw rocks in the brush than learn all this dog stuff  And when we do get together every year , he always brings Milkbones  . Quality friends & quality dogs go hand in hand , and I am blessed with both !!


----------



## dogshom (Mar 16, 2010)

I would never, ever loan out my dog.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Labhunter907 said:


> I just want to say to the OP find a way to get out of this agreement. Your dog is your dog. .



just email um all a link to this thread.
weed um and reap ;-)


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Learned along time ago. I don't say anything bad about another guys: 
*Dog
Gun
wife*
In that order. Would you lend out your wife or gun.....


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

If one can't afford to buy or replace something, one can't afford to borrow it. More often than not something will happen to a borrowed item. This applies to just about anything.


----------



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

I always remember the story that set Denny Marshcuetz and Jeff Foiles apart. Denny reluctantly lent his $25,000 BLM to Foiles for a hunt. The dog broke on a low duck and took a shotgun blast to the back of the head from Foiles and killed the dog. No one hunts with my dog when I am not there....any of them.


----------

